# Where to buy rollers in N/E Ohio



## c4grunt (Nov 8, 2015)

I've just finished the loft and aviary now the problem of locating local Birmingham roller owners.
It's been a long time since I've owned pigeons, but now I'm retired I'd like to get back into it.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I am not a roller guy nor in Ohio. However, I wanted to say welcome back into the hobby!
Hopefully the hawks are not bad in your area. If you go to this link: http://www.roller-pigeon.com/ClubDirectory.html you will find many roller clubs, some national and some regional, with contact names and e-mails. You can probably find birds locally, but if not don't be afraid to have some mailed to you. Enjoy!!


----------

